# Adding  Vitamins to Soap



## bre (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr Oz said,, C & E Vitamin is the best thing for your face ""Wrinkle"" I have some C tablets and e oil.Can I just crush
the C Tablet and add the E oil. to my melt and pour soap .How to makec and e soap?


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if any cream or soap prevents or treats wrinkles, truly. Vitamin C, it seems to me, is best ingested.


----------



## bre (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr Oz, and The  two other  Docs,. said yes C and E can help with wrinkle on your face,it must be apply  on the skin.So I want to make a soap.I want to know can it be harmful.Any one adds Vitiams to there Soap.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I will thank Dr. Oz very much and sell my vitamin C and vitamin E soaps and creams for $1 million and become rich. Do you see what I mean? I suspect nothing works on wrinkles, because if it would, then it would be a closely guarded secret by the pharma industry. Can you imagine how valuable a wrinkle remedy would be that actually works? Regarding wrinkles, you either have good genes or not, stay out of the sun, that type of thing.

So, say your Dr. Oz is right, if you put those vitamins in soap, they would only wash off. Soap is a wash-off product; it's not meant to stay on your skin (ew). Obviously, you can try anything you want -- I'm a fearless experimenter myself -- those are just my 2 cents.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 26, 2012)

Some people add vitamin E to the oils for soap making to prevent the oils from going rancid.  Not sure what good it does to your face in a wash-off product.

Vitamin C is ascorbic acid.  CP soap is a very alkaline and will neutralize the acid.  By the time you are done curing, it is unlikely that there will be any left.


----------



## bre (Nov 26, 2012)

the docs,never say it stop wrinkles, just help lessing wrinkle'''small,help you look younger.i just want to know could it hurt the soap or the person.the effect it may have.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 26, 2012)

Hausfrau007 said:
			
		

> Well, I will thank Dr. Oz very much and sell my vitamin C and vitamin E soaps and creams for $1 million and become rich. Do you see what I mean? I suspect nothing works on wrinkles, because if it would, then it would be a closely guarded secret by the pharma industry. Can you imagine how valuable a wrinkle remedy would be that actually works? Regarding wrinkles, you either have good genes or not, stay out of the sun, that type of thing.
> 
> So, say your Dr. Oz is right, if you put those vitamins in soap, they would only wash off. Soap is a wash-off product; it's not meant to stay on your skin (ew). Obviously, you can try anything you want -- I'm a fearless experimenter myself -- those are just my 2 cents.



Amen.  These miracle cream claims are bogus and I've watched their ads on the Home Shopping Network and I honestly feel sorry for people who can't wait to spend their money on this vain hope.  To have wrinkles flattened you can get botox and that starts at about $600 and it is not permanent.  Plus, some people don't trust it healthwise.  I would wager that lye kills a lot of nutrients that sound promising on a label.  But a good recipe makes a soap that cleans gently and doesn't dry out skin much in the few seconds its on your face or a little longer than that to shave with.


----------



## ToniD (Nov 26, 2012)

Rats, started to reply and everything disappeared.....

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2011/01/vitamin-c.html

This article will help.  Short answer....  Won't work in soap, try C and E in silicones.   Also too much C will start to turn soap into goo.   I tried to lower the ph of soap once by using it.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

take a liquid Castile soap (I use my own or you can use one like Bronners) 
then add the Vit E and C to it 
I would recommend using a 1.5% of EO that is good for wrinkles like 

    frankincense essential oil
    myrrh essential oil
    rose essential oil
    lavender essential oil
    patchouli essential oil
    sandalwood essential oil
    rosewood essential oil
    clary sage essential oil

Here is how I make my face wash you can adjust it to suit you 
8oz liquid Castile ( I use the one I make)
1oz Witch Hazel
2oz water (I use distilled color therapy water)
1oz vegetable glycerine
1oz aloe vera gel
4oz oatmeal milk ( easy to make if you need recipe let me know)
EO mix at 1.5%


----------



## bre (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all,And way cool  DragonQueenHHP ,yes how do you make oatmeal milk,


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

3 parts water to 1 part rolled oats 

heat water add oats and let it sit over night 
strain and done


----------



## bre (Nov 27, 2012)

that is easy, if I am working with water should i start adding a preservative.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't sell this and the amount I make does not last long enough around here to worry about that but yes you should use one


----------



## Lindy (Nov 27, 2012)

If it were me I would add a preservative....


----------



## soaperwoman (May 4, 2017)

ascorbic acid, which is vitamin c, is a popular soap additive you can buy at most soap suppliers. I believe it would be better in bath bombs where a person could soak and give time for the vitamins to absorb in the skin.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 4, 2017)




----------



## shunt2011 (May 4, 2017)

soaperwoman said:


> ascorbic acid, which is vitamin c, is a popular soap additive you can buy at most soap suppliers. I believe it would be better in bath bombs where a person could soak and give time for the vitamins to absorb in the skin.




Please try not to pull up old threads. The OPs haven't been here in years.  Take a minute and read the rules as it explains why it's not a good idea.


----------

